# What do you keep in your first aid kit?



## JustPlainJeff (May 31, 2020)

Hey guys. I'm guessing this has been posted here before, but I can't seem to find anything. I've been cutting for quite awhile, but not professionally by any means. Fortunately, I've been lucky and have been relatively accident free. But as I get older, I become more aware of how likely accidents and injuries are when cutting. So, I'd like to either buy a first aid kit, or put one together. What are suggestions you guys would give as to what I should have in it, and what you keep in yours if you have one? If anybody has one that they bought, could you please post a link? I appreciate the responses guys, thanks!


----------



## Haironyourchest (May 31, 2020)

Well, on person, a Celox Rapid Z-Fold. In trauma kit in the van, a tourniquet, couple of Israeli bandages, CPR puffy mask, whistle. In the big kit, loads of Band-Aids. Iodine tincture and ointment. Burn gel dressing. Eye cup and wash, zinc oxide tape, asperin, trauma shears, tweezers, a homoeopathic travel pharmacopeia (it works don't laugh) rescue remedy, compression wrap, more Israeli bandages etc.

The eye cup is essential.

Also, Velcro stretch ankle, wrist and knee supporters for sprains.


----------



## Tobystihl (May 31, 2020)

Along with the standard first aid kit contents, I carry a military blood stopper and I always try and keep a (new unopened) tube of super glue (cyanoacrylate) in the kit.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 3, 2020)

There are many kits available so pick one that fits what you think. I take with me most every thing filling two ammo boxes and duck tape that is fresh I hate it when I have to get stitches and the tape is all gooey. SNAKE BITE KIT with heavy doses of Vitamin K and get familiar on how to use. I am 3 1/2 hours away from any real road so I must be prepared to stop the bleeding and hang on. Thanks


----------



## sean donato (Jun 3, 2020)

You may also want to consider a stop the bleed class. Most are free. Very informational. Shows proper use of tourniquet, and well as how to pack deep bleeding wounds. Every year we get an 8 hr refresher on CPR, and some sort of trauma training. Our local ambulance service does the classes. We seem to prefer the CAT tourniquets. Ruel of thumb is one for you one for your buddy. Massive blood loss is one of the biggest causes of death. Our police normally carry two on body and their trauma kits have 4 more. Dont bother to write the time of application on the little tag, write it on the limb, or on the person head if need be. Dont take it off for any reason. Loosing a limb is preferable to death. Dont include anything in your kit you dont know how to use. Sutures are great if you know how to use them to properly seal a wound. Most people dont. (Including me) butterfly strips or the like can come in handy for this, or super glue (as mentioned) Or even a staple gun. If you choose to use something like quick clot, make sure to get the packaging to the emt/ responding med tech. Some of them have particular ways they need removed.
After having a close call trimming some bamboo and having my saw shoved into my leg, (didnt look up and see a tree branch supported by the bamboo I was cutting, rookie mistake) My saw chaps saved me from being seriously hurt thankfully, but still had a nasty 4 inch long almost half inch deep gash in my calf. And all I had was a very basic first aid kit and my handkerchief to stop my leg from bleeding. After that we took a serious look into first aid kits and training. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the advice guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 6, 2020)

I Honestly don’t know exactly what all is in our First Aid Kit, but it is Very Well stocked.

It was given to me as a Birthday Present, from one of my Brother In Laws, who put it together himself, BTW he is a Professional Fireman/ Paramedic for the city he lives in. I have no doubts that it has more than I could need, and is all Quality supplies

He is a Great Person to have around, my Little Sister did well.

Doug


----------



## sean donato (Jun 6, 2020)

Hear that! Mums a nurse, wife's a vet tech. Hand to have someone around that knows about such things.


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 7, 2020)

sean donato said:


> Hear that! Mums a nurse, wife's a vet tech. Hand to have someone around that knows about such things.



Yep my other Sister's Husband is a Carpet installer, stihl kinda handy to have around, but he always asked why Matt was invited to go Snowmobiling, and not him, Well my Best Friend, who is going with us (His own sleds) is a Master Mechanic, and Knows 2 Smokes, Sooo, who do I want to go Sledding with, Pick 2, a Master Mechanic, a Paramedic, or a Carpet Installer?

Sorry Sal,  


Doug


----------



## catbuster (Jun 8, 2020)

I keep a CAT tourniquet, compression bandages and clotting gauze on my belt. I think it’s a good combination of stopping the bleeding while not taking up a lot of space and weight. I have a larger bag that covers everything I can legally do as an EMR that is in the truck. Saw injuries are usually ugly and occur way too close or in arteries/veins in the legs.

EMS has kind of changed its thought process over the last five years or so on tourniquets as well, which is nice. Obviously, losing a limb is preferable to being dead but the thinking is that within a reasonable period it’s pretty safe to say the limb will be okay.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 23, 2020)

Based on the requirements of some groups that I volunteer with, I carry a zippered pouch that contains:
- tourniquet
- pressure dressing
- roll gauze
- elastic wrap
- first aid tape
- EMT shears
- nitrile gloves



Mostly a 'blood stop kit' . All supplies available from Amazon if you want to build your own.
Other things, like band-aids, pain meds, splinter tweezers, etc. live in a first aid kit that usually stays in the vehicle.

Philbert


----------



## sundance (Jun 23, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Based on the requirements of some groups that I volunteer with, I carry a zippered pouch that contains:
> - tourniquet
> - pressure dressing
> - roll gauze
> ...


@Philbert
Can you supply some links for Amazon? I really need to get serious about an emergency kit. I'm getting to be far enough into the woods that walking out might not be an option. Usually within a half mile of home but some of it's tough walking uninjured.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 26, 2020)

when im going aloft i will put on my lucky cut off old sox.. 


handy as watch protector, a rag for wiping sweat etc but in the event of wound to hand arm or other bit can become a tourniquet fast easy by adding stick twist turn. 












I not ever had need to use but after witnessing the classic left hand top saw wound long long ago i gave it some thought. Drives dear swmbo nuts as she thinks i steal cut up her sox's,, its ongoing unsettled claim bless they never do forget .


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 3, 2020)

Make up some cards that have your allergy info, medication info, blood type and contact numbers, primary doctor info on them and put one on your person, glove box and in your first aid kit. If you have a substantial preexisting condition such as hep, hiv, etc. make note of that as well. If you use meth, opioids, etc., make note of it in detail, addictions are preexisting conditions that can present treatment complications.
It is easier to point towards a card than it is to try and explain these things after suffering trauma.

Make sure to read the heat/cold storage warnings on things you put in a first aid kit.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Jul 5, 2020)

My youngest son is a PA in the military , he grabs me some out dated field dressings and coagulant once in a while . Says if they are past the use date and they are sealed nothing wrong with them.
Saw chain makes one damn nasty wound.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 6, 2020)

Has any body heard of a perfect storm. When one gets hurt or bleeds to death the perfect storm has most often happened. A condition where snow and rain occurs while it is getting dark is an example of when things can happen. When I am cutting it is not uncommon for me to be out of reach for help two and a half hours. I find duct tape to be as useful as any thing. It is not sterile so has never been an issue. No one needs thread and needle for stiches unless one has a some what minor cut. Few have mentioned a snake bite kit. A anti venom series of injections must be fairly close by or one will loose life or limb. The suction system can reduce the effects to the point of no medical services are necessary. Other wise how did all the pioneers get us to where we are today. I keep a twenty five watt SW radio handy for the need of Air Vac. Most people know when they are involved with risky activities so avoiding such behavior is a choice. I do not do much climbing by my self any more, but it is tempting. Thanks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ibuprofen that expired around 1994, bandaids that stick for about 2.5 mins before falling off, rusty tweezers, etc.


----------



## sean donato (Jul 7, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Has any body heard of a perfect storm. When one gets hurt or bleeds to death the perfect storm has most often happened. A condition where snow and rain occurs while it is getting dark is an example of when things can happen. When I am cutting it is not uncommon for me to be out of reach for help two and a half hours. I find duct tape to be as useful as any thing. It is not sterile so has never been an issue. No one needs thread and needle for stiches unless one has a some what minor cut. Few have mentioned a snake bite kit. A anti venom series of injections must be fairly close by or one will loose life or limb. The suction system can reduce the effects to the point of no medical services are necessary. Other wise how did all the pioneers get us to where we are today. I keep a twenty five watt SW radio handy for the need of Air Vac. Most people know when they are involved with risky activities so avoiding such behavior is a choice. I do not do much climbing by my self any more, but it is tempting. Thanks


Depending on the snake bite, and anti venom it wouldnt be practical to keep it on hand. We recently went through this with our local search and rescue team. They were worried about snake bites, went out and spent a lot of money for anti venom, for the common snakes around here. They didn't think about storage temperature, or expiration dates amd several thousands of dollars went down the drain. Fortunately in our case were not ever far from help. But circumstance definitely play a role in picking what gear you find necessary.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 7, 2020)

sean donato said:


> Depending on the snake bite, and anti venom it wouldnt be practical to keep it on hand. We recently went through this with our local search and rescue team. They were worried about snake bites, went out and spent a lot of money for anti venom, for the common snakes around here. They didn't think about storage temperature, or expiration dates amd several thousands of dollars went down the drain. Fortunately in our case were not ever far from help. But circumstance definitely play a role in picking what gear you find necessary.



I have done quite a bit of research on this topic of venomous snakes. Here in California and most places I have lived have one snake and that is the Western Diamond Back. And yes it rattles. The anti venom process is from $70,000 to $120,000 per patient. No few people can have a supply of the anti venom series on hand. Yes is does get out dated or expire quickly. Once a person goes through the anti venom process there are permanent side effects which can not be treated. A healthy adult with expert care can live through the snake bite with out any issues. I would be inclined to take that chance. Expert care means immediately remove surface tissue and most of the venom. Or in other words with good suction devices the poison or venom must be sucked out. In this process a very small amount of venom is introduced in the body with little problem. The ordeal would not be for the faint of heart. The rattler injects a anti quaculent which opens up the tissue cells thus causing bleeding. When an area has bled there becomes no circulation thus causing that area to die. One could easily loose hand or foot. Or get in touch with some people that have access to venom and build up an immunity. Thanks


----------



## Morningwood412 (Jul 15, 2020)

I personally keep an assortment of things 
bandaids 
Gauze
Non stick gauze pads
Triple antibiotic
Bactine max wound cleaning spray with lidocaine for numbing 
Tourniquets 
Sterile medical glue is great to have but super glue will work fine in a pinch the medical stuff just doesn’t burn so bad
And lots of tape medical electrical duct tape depending on the size of the wound


----------



## eightmillimeter (Aug 30, 2020)

derwoodii said:


> when im going aloft i will put on my lucky cut off old sox..
> 
> 
> handy as watch protector, a rag for wiping sweat etc but in the event of wound to hand arm or other bit can become a tourniquet fast easy by adding stick twist turn.
> ...



Go to a class. Tourniquets do not work below the elbow/knee because the arteries will not get squeezed enough where you have two bones instead of one.


----------

